# Do you have to have "small" listed on shirt.



## innericon (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm about to order my labels from Laven Industries (good service by the way) and got to think. If you have a "small" shirt. Do you have to put "Small" or can you put "tiny" just because it would make people smile/laugh a little when you look at it. Is there a reason, besides "everybody's' use to it", to label the size of the shirt the same verbiage? 

Note: i will be selling them online as "small" just the tag will be odd.

The FTC doesn't have rules from what I've read.

Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance, MjS

PS:
you can even go crazier:
xs = ??? (can't think on one right now)
small = seth green
medium = george clooney
large = shaq
xl = jolly green giant 
Ha Ha I'm not that ballsy.


----------



## Rexx (Aug 13, 2009)

Clever i dont under stand the seth and george one lol


----------



## topsy cret (Mar 3, 2009)

yes, what your doing is fine. 

Just note, when having woven labels made every time you change something on the label it will require a whole new setup. So to get a even half decent price you will have to order around 200 labels for each size.

So lets say you have 200 shirts, and you divide 4 sizes into the 200. that means you have 4 different sizes with 50 tags for each size. Giving you only a minimum of 50 tags for each setup.

So your best option is to actually leave the size's off your labels. Which in turn will give you a much better price, as you would be ordering 200 all the same labels as apposed to 4 different labels with 50 in each size.

Hope you understand..below are some prices for laven..

1. woven
450 @$ 370
750 @$ 400
1000 @$ 425
2000 @$475
del 1-2 weeks

2. printed on satin - 1 colour
450 @$ 140
750 @$ 150
1000 @$ 160
del - 1 weeks


----------



## innericon (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm not 100% sure but I think Seth is 5'0" and George is 6' tall and Shaq is like 7' something.

And that's exactly why I wanted to do something different. If I'm going to cough up the money to label my shirt just make to clear the legal side of things....I'm going to make it nice and slightly entertaining to look at, even if it is just a label. 

I'll be getting a 500 with 3 different sizes for about 0.38 cents each.

I don't what i'm going to do yet. i have to sleep on it first.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think shaq might be in the XXXL+ category. XL might be like a Seth Rogan. You could name the XXL after me


----------



## SundayTees (Jan 3, 2010)

for xs maybe "mini-me"?


----------



## Bcool (Jul 20, 2009)

XS= Kate Moss


----------



## BaySic (Apr 30, 2008)

topsy cret said:


> yes, what your doing is fine.
> 
> Just note, when having woven labels made every time you change something on the label it will require a whole new setup. So to get a even half decent price you will have to order around 200 labels for each size.
> 
> ...


 
Wow! I'm getting my labels from lucky label and for way cheaper! I'm getting the min. order of 1200 and having them do them in batches of 200ea for six sizes ranging from small to XXXL, they only charge $10 extra for eachh different size. So all said and done they will cost $250 for 1200 plus $40 ups shipping plus what ever the customs charge is probably another $20, so $310 for 1200 woven tags in six different sizes. I'll probably pay the extra $100 to have them folded too so I'll save a little on the seamstress too. My sleve tags are even cheaper $160 for 1200 and an extra $10 shipping. I wont need all 1200 right off the bat but the extra 700 tags that will be left over will get used in the future for sure so I might as well get them now.


----------



## jayarrsteiner (Aug 8, 2009)

Ha ha ha ha


----------



## niccolai (Sep 28, 2009)

I like this idea. I have 'fatass' written on my xxl+ sized shirts. the people that buy them get a kick out of them


----------

